# Something I Realized About Feeding Videos



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

I was just browsing through the 14" Wolfish feeding / pic thread and reading some of the "attack-like" posts on the feeding. Here's what I finally came up with. The fact that you watched the video would imply that you too, just like the person who made the video, wanted to see the feeding. Now after you watch it and said animal suffers you become offended. I'll assume if that's your reaction had you known in the first place the animal was going to suffer you would have avoided the video. That's great. Now remember in most cases the maker of the video was unaware that said animal would suffer just as you were. Now I'm not saying that feeding a 4' RTC to 45 baby Pygos is a good idea, it's quite obvious that the RTC will suffer (or swallow the Pygos







), but in the case of a 14" Wolfish and a mouse, there's really no telling. Basically, try and remember the maker of the video is in a very similar boat.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I like watching feeding videos


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

the feeding videos rock. I will spare no mouse from certain death by my pygo. fuvk those gay mice. Most fish I would gladly feed them to my pygo as well.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

A couple thoughts:

So by commenting on a video, that makes the viewer condone the practice?
I guess that by watching Fox or CNN I'm a supporter of the war in Iraq then too.
I guess when I see on the news where a guy sodomizes a little boy, then I'm a child rapist.

C'mon man.

Also, to say that the person who shoots the video doesn't know the critter is gonna suffer?
A person would have to be a total imbecile to not know that a creature is going to suffer from being picked apart while drowning.

Seriously.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i hate mice. let them all die.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i hate mice. let them all die.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

It's funny how you seem to think my train of thought is unreasonable, but let's take a look at yours.



Piranha_man said:


> Also, to say that the person who shoots the video doesn't know the critter is gonna suffer?
> A person would have to be a total imbecile to not know that a creature is going to suffer from being picked apart while drowning.


You need to distinguish between suffering and a humane death. If you were to ask me what a 14" Wolfish would do to a mouse, I'd venture to guess that it'd more or less cut it clean in half (aka a swift, humane death). While it's sort of hypocritical for me to make this comparison, I will. Think of it as hanging v. lethal injection.

If you wish to have a difference in opinion you need to either come up with a better "argument" for your side, or find a less passive-aggressive means of voicing your opinion.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I have no problem with the odd live feeding, i used to throw feeders in for my cichla every now and again, just to keep them on their toes :laugh:

That being said they were very small fish that were chased down and swollowed in an instant!

The problem i have is mice and large fish that the predatory fish clearly struggles to deal with, it can cause injury to the fish, seriously mess up the filtration of the tank and affect water chemistry for the worse.
It serves no benefit to the fish whatsoever, its all done so the person holding the video camera can impress his internet cyber buddys!

So ender, next time a drowning mouse gives you a hard on remember this post


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ender said:


> I was just browsing through the 14" Wolfish feeding / pic thread and reading some of the "attack-like" posts on the feeding. Here's what I finally came up with. The fact that you watched the video would imply that you too, just like the person who made the video, wanted to see the feeding. Now after you watch it and said animal suffers you become offended. I'll assume if that's your reaction had you known in the first place the animal was going to suffer you would have avoided the video. That's great. *Now remember in most cases the maker of the video was unaware that said animal would suffer just as you were.* Now I'm not saying that feeding a 4' RTC to 45 baby Pygos is a good idea, it's quite obvious that the RTC will suffer (or swallow the Pygos
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The whole point of WHY these kids make live feeding videos is to enjoy the suffering and to let others just like them enjoy it w. a video. Spare me....

I think once their balls have dropped they stop this behavior... or atleast we would hope.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You posted a topic and I responded.
Clearly, by your rebuttle to my reply, you merely want to get confrontational.

I don't want to get super involved with argueing this point with you, but I will say this:

Although we as citizens don't have control over what's aired on the news, we do, however, get prompts before each airing on what the stories are going to cover in the upcoming minutes.

You didn't specify that you were talking about large wolf fish and mice, you merely refered to feeding videos.

The ones with suffering that I'm refering to are the ones where the oscar, much larger than the pygos with whom he's been thrown, gets picked apart little by little over the course of several minutes, and other "Like" videos.

Don't tell me what I "Need to come up with" if I am going to have a difference of opinion.
That's nothing other than a pointless challenge... looking for a conflict.

Now I'm sure we can be big boys and agree to disagree.









p.s. This post has officially "Institutionalized" me.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I have no problem with the odd live feeding, i used to throw feeders in for my cichla every now and again, just to keep them on their toes :laugh:
> 
> That being said they were very small fish that were chased down and swollowed in an instant!
> 
> ...


Yet another post not worth my reading. Show some maturity and keep your lame comments to yourself. As far as being concerned for filtration and water quality, that's the biggest load I've heard all day and I work at a Sears Auto Center where people come up w/ all kinds of stories to keep their warranty. Oh, and it helps to actually read, no not browse, but read, my original post. The person holding the camera was just as oblivious as to whether or not the mouse would suffer as you were before you watched the video, presumably for your pleasure.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ender said:


> I have no problem with the odd live feeding, i used to throw feeders in for my cichla every now and again, just to keep them on their toes :laugh:
> 
> That being said they were very small fish that were chased down and swollowed in an instant!
> 
> ...


Yet another post not worth my reading. Show some maturity and keep your lame comments to yourself. As far as being concerned for filtration and water quality, that's the biggest load I've heard all day and I work at a Sears Auto Center where people come up w/ all kinds of stories to keep their warranty. Oh, and it helps to actually read, no not browse, but read, my original post. The person holding the camera was just as oblivious as to whether or not the mouse would suffer as you were before you watched the video, presumably for your pleasure.
[/quote]

A load??







If you REALLy want to hear a load of sh*t, just listen to the arguements the children make to try and rationalize their live feeding.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I was just browsing through the 14" Wolfish feeding / pic thread and reading some of the "attack-like" posts on the feeding. Here's what I finally came up with. The fact that you watched the video would imply that you too, just like the person who made the video, wanted to see the feeding. Now after you watch it and said animal suffers you become offended. I'll assume if that's your reaction had you known in the first place the animal was going to suffer you would have avoided the video. That's great. Now remember in most cases the maker of the video was unaware that said animal would suffer just as you were. *Now I'm not saying that feeding a 4' RTC to 45 baby Pygos is a good idea, it's quite obvious that the RTC will suffer (or swallow the Pygos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as looking for confrontation, keep in mind snide comments within a larger post such as, "Seriously?" in regards to my judgment etc are indeed passive-aggressive and in some ways demeaning.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

IMO.....suck it up pussies. If ya don't want to see it , don't watch it!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> IMO.....suck it up pussies. If ya don't want to see it , don't watch it!!!


IMO... dont post the garbage in the 1st place


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ender said:


> I have no problem with the odd live feeding, i used to throw feeders in for my cichla every now and again, just to keep them on their toes :laugh:
> 
> That being said they were very small fish that were chased down and swollowed in an instant!
> 
> ...


Yet another post not worth my reading. Show some maturity and keep your lame comments to yourself. As far as being concerned for filtration and water quality, that's the biggest load I've heard all day and I work at a Sears Auto Center where people come up w/ all kinds of stories to keep their warranty. Oh, and it helps to actually read, no not browse, but read, my original post. The person holding the camera was just as oblivious as to whether or not the mouse would suffer as you were before you watched the video, presumably for your pleasure.
[/quote]
So genius, you think a load of fur, guts,blood and entrails wont harm a filter?

And you also think a person throwing a small rodent in a tank containing a large predatory fish isnt aware the rodent will suffer??

What does he think its going to do? start scuba diving?

You my friend, are a moron


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I have no problem with the odd live feeding, i used to throw feeders in for my cichla every now and again, just to keep them on their toes :laugh:
> 
> That being said they were very small fish that were chased down and swollowed in an instant!
> 
> ...


Yet another post not worth my reading. Show some maturity and keep your lame comments to yourself. As far as being concerned for filtration and water quality, that's the biggest load I've heard all day and I work at a Sears Auto Center where people come up w/ all kinds of stories to keep their warranty. Oh, and it helps to actually read, no not browse, but read, my original post. The person holding the camera was just as oblivious as to whether or not the mouse would suffer as you were before you watched the video, presumably for your pleasure.
[/quote]

A load??







If you REALLy want to hear a load of sh*t, just listen to the arguements the children make to try and rationalize their live feeding.
[/quote]

It seems that many of you are trying to lump me in with the people who post obviously distasteful videos and in turn making arguments of the same mental capacity of those you are stereotyping.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> IMO.....suck it up pussies. If ya don't want to see it , don't watch it!!!


"Pussies?"









Oh, so now it's "Tough" to live feed your fish.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ender said:


> I have no problem with the odd live feeding, i used to throw feeders in for my cichla every now and again, just to keep them on their toes :laugh:
> 
> That being said they were very small fish that were chased down and swollowed in an instant!
> 
> ...


Yet another post not worth my reading. Show some maturity and keep your lame comments to yourself. As far as being concerned for filtration and water quality, that's the biggest load I've heard all day and I work at a Sears Auto Center where people come up w/ all kinds of stories to keep their warranty. Oh, and it helps to actually read, no not browse, but read, my original post. The person holding the camera was just as oblivious as to whether or not the mouse would suffer as you were before you watched the video, presumably for your pleasure.
[/quote]

A load??







If you REALLy want to hear a load of sh*t, just listen to the arguements the children make to try and rationalize their live feeding.
[/quote]

It seems that many of you are trying to lump me in with the people who post obviously distasteful videos and in turn making arguments of the same mental capacity of those you are stereotyping.
[/quote]

It seems you are thinking I am lumping you in with the baby nuts when in fact I am not. Your arguement from the get go was ridiclous. WTF do you think is gonna happen when you drop a mouse in w. a 14" wolffish? The wolf fish at the least would take several seconds to kill the mouse, meanwhile the mouse is in pain and suffering. I hope you dont think the fish and mouse would be buddies and play paddy cake?


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I have no problem with the odd live feeding, i used to throw feeders in for my cichla every now and again, just to keep them on their toes :laugh:
> 
> That being said they were very small fish that were chased down and swollowed in an instant!
> 
> ...


Yet another post not worth my reading. Show some maturity and keep your lame comments to yourself. As far as being concerned for filtration and water quality, that's the biggest load I've heard all day and I work at a Sears Auto Center where people come up w/ all kinds of stories to keep their warranty. Oh, and it helps to actually read, no not browse, but read, my original post. The person holding the camera was just as oblivious as to whether or not the mouse would suffer as you were before you watched the video, presumably for your pleasure.
[/quote]
So genius, you think a load of fur, guts,blood and entrails wont harm a filter?

And you also think a person throwing a small rodent in a tank containing a large predatory fish isnt aware the rodent will suffer??

What does he think its going to do? start scuba diving?

You my friend, are a moron








[/quote]

Did I say that a live feeding won't mess up a filter and water quality, no. I said that justifying your snide remarks towards people who post live feedings with that line is a load. And again, a small rodent with a large predatory fish. There is a decent chance the death will be of a swift human manner simply because a larger predatory fish has the tools to do so. We could throw another mouse in with that 14" Wolfish and this time it could decapitate it within seconds. That, in my opinion, is a humane death for an animal destined for feeding anyways.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> IMO.....suck it up pussies. If ya don't want to see it , don't watch it!!!


"Pussies?"









Oh, so now it's "Tough" to live feed your fish.
[/quote]

Yes..... Its always been this way here.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I have no problem with the odd live feeding, i used to throw feeders in for my cichla every now and again, just to keep them on their toes :laugh:
> 
> That being said they were very small fish that were chased down and swollowed in an instant!
> 
> ...


Yet another post not worth my reading. Show some maturity and keep your lame comments to yourself. As far as being concerned for filtration and water quality, that's the biggest load I've heard all day and I work at a Sears Auto Center where people come up w/ all kinds of stories to keep their warranty. Oh, and it helps to actually read, no not browse, but read, my original post. The person holding the camera was just as oblivious as to whether or not the mouse would suffer as you were before you watched the video, presumably for your pleasure.
[/quote]

A load??







If you REALLy want to hear a load of sh*t, just listen to the arguements the children make to try and rationalize their live feeding.
[/quote]

It seems that many of you are trying to lump me in with the people who post obviously distasteful videos and in turn making arguments of the same mental capacity of those you are stereotyping.
[/quote]

It seems you are thinking I am lumping you in with the baby nuts when in fact I am not. Your arguement from the get go was ridiclous. WTF do you think is gonna happen when you drop a mouse in w. a 14" wolffish? The wolf fish at the least would take several seconds to kill the mouse, meanwhile the mouse is in pain and suffering. I hope you dont think the fish and mouse would be buddies and play paddy cake?
[/quote]

Several seconds is in no way inhumane, especially for an animal bred and raised for feeding purposes. I'm not exactly sure what posting ridiculous questions at the end of a post proves, but I'll humor you and answer with an equally ridiculous answer yes, I expect them to play paddy cake.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ender said:


> I have no problem with the odd live feeding, i used to throw feeders in for my cichla every now and again, just to keep them on their toes :laugh:
> 
> That being said they were very small fish that were chased down and swollowed in an instant!
> 
> ...


Yet another post not worth my reading. Show some maturity and keep your lame comments to yourself. As far as being concerned for filtration and water quality, that's the biggest load I've heard all day and I work at a Sears Auto Center where people come up w/ all kinds of stories to keep their warranty. Oh, and it helps to actually read, no not browse, but read, my original post. The person holding the camera was just as oblivious as to whether or not the mouse would suffer as you were before you watched the video, presumably for your pleasure.
[/quote]

A load??







If you REALLy want to hear a load of sh*t, just listen to the arguements the children make to try and rationalize their live feeding.
[/quote]

It seems that many of you are trying to lump me in with the people who post obviously distasteful videos and in turn making arguments of the same mental capacity of those you are stereotyping.
[/quote]

It seems you are thinking I am lumping you in with the baby nuts when in fact I am not. Your arguement from the get go was ridiclous. WTF do you think is gonna happen when you drop a mouse in w. a 14" wolffish? The wolf fish at the least would take several seconds to kill the mouse, meanwhile the mouse is in pain and suffering. I hope you dont think the fish and mouse would be buddies and play paddy cake?
[/quote]

Several seconds is in no way inhumane, especially for an animal bred and raised for feeding purposes. I'm not exactly sure what posting ridiculous questions at the end of a post proves, but I'll humor you and answer with an equally ridiculous answer yes, I expect them to play paddy cake.
[/quote]

Thats right... last time I checked when asked "how you want to die" the most common reply was

-Id like to have my limbs ripped apart by wild animals

NOT!


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

decapitate - to cut off the head of; behead: Many people were decapitated during the French Revolution.

I'll pass on the limbs.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ender said:


> I have no problem with the odd live feeding, i used to throw feeders in for my cichla every now and again, just to keep them on their toes :laugh:
> 
> That being said they were very small fish that were chased down and swollowed in an instant!
> 
> ...


Yet another post not worth my reading. Show some maturity and keep your lame comments to yourself. As far as being concerned for filtration and water quality, that's the biggest load I've heard all day and I work at a Sears Auto Center where people come up w/ all kinds of stories to keep their warranty. Oh, and it helps to actually read, no not browse, but read, my original post. The person holding the camera was just as oblivious as to whether or not the mouse would suffer as you were before you watched the video, presumably for your pleasure.
[/quote]

A load??







If you REALLy want to hear a load of sh*t, just listen to the arguements the children make to try and rationalize their live feeding.
[/quote]

It seems that many of you are trying to lump me in with the people who post obviously distasteful videos and in turn making arguments of the same mental capacity of those you are stereotyping.
[/quote]

It seems you are thinking I am lumping you in with the baby nuts when in fact I am not. Your arguement from the get go was ridiclous. WTF do you think is gonna happen when you drop a mouse in w. a 14" wolffish? The wolf fish at the least would take several seconds to kill the mouse, meanwhile the mouse is in pain and suffering. I hope you dont think the fish and mouse would be buddies and play paddy cake?
[/quote]

Several seconds is in no way inhumane, especially for an animal bred and raised for feeding purposes. I'm not exactly sure what posting ridiculous questions at the end of a post proves, but I'll humor you and answer with an equally ridiculous answer yes, I expect them to play paddy cake.
[/quote]
So are you for or against live feedings? or are just just starting an arguement because you had a rough day at work?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ya... because fish go right for the heads. Death in not instant in prob 99.999999999999999999999999999999% of live feedings. Dont sit here and tell me how humane it is or isnt. You want to feed your fish a mouse and you want to do it humanely? Buy the mouse and YOU bash it over the head and kill it humanly. The reason thats not done is because the baby nuts ENJOY watching the suffering.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Ya... because fish go right for the heads. Death in not instant in prob 99.999999999999999999999999999999% of live feedings. Dont sit here and tell me how humane it is or isnt. You want to feed your fish a mouse and you want to do it humanely? Buy the mouse and YOU bash it over the head and kill it humanly. The reason thats not done is because the baby nuts ENJOY watching the suffering.


I think he has gone to recruit some 15yr olds to back him up because his arguement isnt holding much weight here is it


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Ya... because fish go right for the heads. Death in not instant in prob 99.999999999999999999999999999999% of live feedings. Dont sit here and tell me how humane it is or isnt. You want to feed your fish a mouse and you want to do it humanely? Buy the mouse and YOU bash it over the head and kill it humanly. The reason thats not done is because the baby nuts ENJOY watching the suffering.


I think he has gone to recruit some 15yr olds to back him up because his arguement isnt holding much weight here is it
[/quote]

My argument isn't holding much weight? Coming from someone who attempted to justify his rash, immature reaction to a live feeding by pretending to care about someone else's tank quality makes that one "sting" a lot less. Anyways, really off for a shower now.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ender said:


> Ya... because fish go right for the heads. Death in not instant in prob 99.999999999999999999999999999999% of live feedings. Dont sit here and tell me how humane it is or isnt. You want to feed your fish a mouse and you want to do it humanely? Buy the mouse and YOU bash it over the head and kill it humanly. The reason thats not done is because the baby nuts ENJOY watching the suffering.


I think he has gone to recruit some 15yr olds to back him up because his arguement isnt holding much weight here is it
[/quote]

My argument isn't holding much weight? Coming from someone who attempted to justify his rash, immature reaction to a live feeding by pretending to care about someone else's tank quality makes that one "sting" a lot less. Anyways, really off for a shower now.
[/quote]
So calling people immature for doing something immature, makes *me* immature


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

WHat do you think piranhas do in the wild? They hunt and kill other animals, and i am sure they dont stop to see if its humane or not. If you dont want to feed your fish live animals then dont. But dont come in here judging other people because they used their own money to entertain themselves by watching their piranha eat a mouse. Its no different then watching the discovery channel, or animal planet. all I can say is I paid for my piranha and I intend to watch it kill whatever I choose to throw in the tank. you dont like it too f*cking bad. ohh the poor mice suffer before they die, lets call animal peta. Hey I know lets all go talk sh*t in the reptile forum and say stop feeding your snakes mice because they suffer... give me a f*cking break this whole topic is f*cking bullshit. maybe you shouldnt own a piranha if you cant handle the reality of the situation. piranhas are predatory fish and they will hunt and kill other fish and animals... shocker I know


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

hitler said:


> WHat do you think piranhas do in the wild? They hunt and kill other animals, and i am sure they dont stop to see if its humane or not. If you dont want to feed your fish live animals then dont. But dont come in here judging other people because they used their own money to entertain themselves by watching their piranha eat a mouse. Its no different then watching the discovery channel, or animal planet. all I can say is I paid for my piranha and I intend to watch it kill whatever I choose to throw in the tank. you dont like it too f*cking bad. ohh the poor mice suffer before they die, lets call animal peta. Hey I know lets all go talk sh*t in the reptile forum and say stop feeding your snakes mice because they suffer... give me a f*cking break this whole topic is f*cking bullshit. maybe you shouldnt own a piranha if you cant handle the reality of the situation. piranhas are predatory fish and they will hunt and kill other fish and animals... shocker I know


Um... okay.... uh..... "Hitler..."


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> WHat do you think piranhas do in the wild? They hunt and kill other animals, and i am sure they dont stop to see if its humane or not. If you dont want to feed your fish live animals then dont. But dont come in here judging other people because they used their own money to entertain themselves by watching their piranha eat a mouse. Its no different then watching the discovery channel, or animal planet. all I can say is I paid for my piranha and I intend to watch it kill whatever I choose to throw in the tank. you dont like it too f*cking bad. ohh the poor mice suffer before they die, lets call animal peta. Hey I know lets all go talk sh*t in the reptile forum and say stop feeding your snakes mice because they suffer... give me a f*cking break this whole topic is f*cking bullshit. maybe you shouldnt own a piranha if you cant handle the reality of the situation. piranhas are predatory fish and they will hunt and kill other fish and animals... shocker I know


Um... okay.... uh..... "Hitler..."








[/quote]

wow nice post


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

What a smug little prick!....He obviously started this thread to start static. He is talking out of both sides of his mouth, backtracking when called out on something valid, name-calling when called out on something even more valid, and resorting to a bad version of intellectual banter to defend himself. Sad, really...


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> What a smug little prick!....He obviously started this thread to start static. He is talking out of both sides of his mouth, backtracking when called out on something valid, name-calling when called out on something even more valid, and resorting to a bad version of intellectual banter to defend himself. Sad, really...


I'll assume you are one of the people lumping me in with said group. Please, point out where I've back tracked, or swallowed my own words and regurgitated something else to cover my ass. My point has been solid from start to finish. If the feeding can be logically justified (before hand) the end result is not worthy of bashing regardless of how it ends. As far as name calling, I'd simply suggest you read all my posts. Thanks.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

hitler said:


> WHat do you think piranhas do in the wild? They hunt and kill other animals, and i am sure they dont stop to see if its humane or not. If you dont want to feed your fish live animals then dont. But dont come in here judging other people because they used their own money to entertain themselves by watching their piranha eat a mouse. *Its no different then watching the discovery channel, or animal planet. *all I can say is I paid for my piranha and I intend to watch it kill whatever I choose to throw in the tank. you dont like it too f*cking bad. ohh the poor mice suffer before they die, lets call animal peta. Hey I know lets all go talk sh*t in the reptile forum and say stop feeding your snakes mice because they suffer... give me a f*cking break this whole topic is f*cking bullshit. maybe you shouldnt own a piranha if you cant handle the reality of the situation. piranhas are predatory fish and they will hunt and kill other fish and animals... shocker I know


^^one of the baby nuts I was talking about in earlier posts.

Ender... Remember I told you about the baby nuts rationale for feeding live?

Hitler,
You have MUCH to learn about your fish. Its baby nuts like you that get these fish banned.

The reality is that a piranha is more a scavenger than a predator. Deal


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> WHat do you think piranhas do in the wild? They hunt and kill other animals, and i am sure they dont stop to see if its humane or not. If you dont want to feed your fish live animals then dont. But dont come in here judging other people because they used their own money to entertain themselves by watching their piranha eat a mouse. *Its no different then watching the discovery channel, or animal planet. *all I can say is I paid for my piranha and I intend to watch it kill whatever I choose to throw in the tank. you dont like it too f*cking bad. ohh the poor mice suffer before they die, lets call animal peta. Hey I know lets all go talk sh*t in the reptile forum and say stop feeding your snakes mice because they suffer... give me a f*cking break this whole topic is f*cking bullshit. maybe you shouldnt own a piranha if you cant handle the reality of the situation. piranhas are predatory fish and they will hunt and kill other fish and animals... shocker I know


^^one of the baby nuts I was talking about in earlier posts.

Ender... Remember I told you about the baby nuts rationale for feeding live?

Hitler,
You have MUCH to learn about your fish. Its baby nuts like you that get these fish banned.

The reality is that a piranha is more a scavenger than a predator. Deal
[/quote]

I was never denying their existence. I was merely trying to block it out; simply because I knew their posts would merely be counter-productive to my cause. Kind of like Fanatic's to your cause...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, in terms of being 'inhumane' a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild. Animals eat other animals CONSTANTLY, and its never quick and painless. The fact that someone gets entertainment from it is no different than someone enjoying a nice little lion feeding on the Discovery Channel. Which happens to look pretty amazing in HD, I might add. If you don't want to watch it, don't watch it, but insulting others for choosing to watch is retarded.

If you don't like it, DON'T WATCH IT. Whoever said watching the NEWS and seeing a child molester arrested is the equivalent of agreeing with molesters is RETARDED.... The news? Seriously? How about kiddie porn? Watching THAT would make you a perv.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This thread was started with the intent of conflict.
It is an arguement between mature, veteran piranha keepers and childish kids.

I really hope the mods shut this thead down.
It's ridiculous.









Reminds me of back when P-Fury was constantly out of control.

There is no value to this thread.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ender said:


> What a smug little prick!....He obviously started this thread to start static. He is talking out of both sides of his mouth, backtracking when called out on something valid, name-calling when called out on something even more valid, and resorting to a bad version of intellectual banter to defend himself. Sad, really...


I'll *assume* _thats your first mistake! _ you are one of the people lumping me in with *said group* _what group_?. Please, point out where I've back tracked, or swallowed my own words and regurgitated something else to cover my ass. *My point has been solid from start to finish* _No it hasnt_. If the feeding can be *logically justified * _I guess Im an idiot because I dont know how to logically justify a live feeding_ (before hand) the end result is not worthy of bashing regardless of how it ends. * As far as name calling, I'd simply suggest you read all my posts* _"Immature" and "lame" come to mind_. *Thanks.* _You're welcome!_
[/quote]


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Dude starts out vaguely defending people who feed live...then turns around and plays Sympathizer to All Who Do Not Feed Live when he gets called out by the more intelligent and grounded people. And he keeps using the term passive-aggressive like he just learned what it meant today while he was selling somebody some Michelins at Sears...


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Dude starts out vaguely defending people who feed live...then turns around and plays Sympathizer to All Who Do Not Feed Live when he gets called out by the more intelligent and grounded people. And he keeps using the term passive-aggressive like he just learned what it meant today while he was selling somebody some Michelins at Sears...


I've used it twice. Both in regards to the same poster / post. More intelligent? I really hope you're not referring to yourself as you seem to lack the ability to understand even the most basic of ideas. Where am I sympathizing with those who don't live feed. Again, my stance has been and will remain that as long as a live feeding begins with logic and discretion, regardless of the outcome, bashing is not required. I'm done replying to you simply because out of all the "senior" members here, you seem to be the dimmest.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ender said:


> Dude starts out vaguely defending people who feed live...then turns around and plays Sympathizer to All Who Do Not Feed Live when he gets called out by the more intelligent and grounded people. And he keeps using the term passive-aggressive like he just learned what it meant today while he was selling somebody some Michelins at Sears...


I've used it twice. Both in regards to the same poster / post. *More intelligent? I really hope you're not referring to yourself as you seem to lack the ability to understand even the most basic of ideas*. Where am I sympathizing with those who don't live feed. Again, my stance has been and will remain that as long as a live feeding begins with logic and discretion, regardless of the outcome, bashing is not required. I'm done replying to you simply because out of all the "senior" members here, you seem to be the *dimmest*.
[/quote]

More name calling...tisk tisk!! Dude...youre a ****!

IBTL!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Here's how he responded when asked if he was for or against live feedings:

I'm split.

But hes still not talking out of both sides of his mouth. And Im still the dim one...

BTW, by intelligent members, I was referring to Exodus...I dont feel the need to brag about my own intellect. It is what it is...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't like them but i respect people who like them!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

No dude, that remark has no bearing whatsoever on my understanding of the ways piranhas behave in the wild. And the differences don't f*cking matter when it comes to people's objections to live feedings. You could argue that they are bad because of diet, clean-up, etc.... several reasons, none of which matter because the fact that you have the fish.... or ANY FISH for that matter, in a tank, destroys any semblance of their natural enviroment whatsoever. But the main objection is that it is 'cruel,' that people who enjoy watching it are 'immature' or 'childish' or that it is inhumane - and that is f*cking bullshit. You have made it clear over and over in this thread that THAT is your main objection to live feeding. So THAT is what I addressed in my first post, because in the f*cking wild, ANIMALS EAT ANIMALS ALL THE f*cking TIME, and ITS NEVER JUST QUICK AND PAINLESS. I didn't specifically say 'piranhas eat mice.' I know just as well as you do that it's probably less than 0.00001% of their diet. BUT the fact remains that animals DO EAT ANIMALS, it's often violent but goddamnit while a certain animal may eat another certain animal that it normally wouldn't in the wild, the EATING part is still the same. And I hate having to repeat myself, but IT'S ENTERTAINING, which is why most people watch the discovery channel. That doesn't make the feeding itself wrong...

Now if you want to backpedal and start bringing up sh*t like the differences between a fish tank and the wild...
Not all fishkeepers care about recreating the amazon river in their living room, nor should they. If you feel the only way to be a 'mature' fishkeeper is to spend 23 hours a day checking water conditions to assure the exact amazon temperature, pH, vegetation, diet, light exposure, rain cycles, dirt content......... then get bent.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

No dude, that remark has no bearing whatsoever on my understanding of the ways piranhas behave in the wild. And the differences don't f*cking matter when it comes to people's objections to live feedings. You could argue that they are bad because of diet, clean-up, etc.... several reasons, none of which matter because the fact that you have the fish.... or ANY FISH for that matter, in a tank, destroys any semblance of their natural enviroment whatsoever. But the main objection is that it is 'cruel,' that people who enjoy watching it are 'immature' or 'childish' or that it is inhumane - and that is f*cking bullshit. You have made it clear over and over in this thread that THAT is your main objection to live feeding. So THAT is what I addressed in my first post, because in the f*cking wild, ANIMALS EAT ANIMALS ALL THE f*cking TIME, and ITS NEVER JUST QUICK AND PAINLESS. I didn't specifically say 'piranhas eat mice.' I know just as well as you do that it's probably less than 0.00001% of their diet. BUT the fact remains that animals DO EAT ANIMALS, it's often violent but goddamnit while a certain animal may eat another certain animal that it normally wouldn't in the wild, the EATING part is still the same. And I hate having to repeat myself, but IT'S ENTERTAINING, which is why most people watch the discovery channel. That doesn't make the feeding itself wrong...

Now if you want to backpedal and start bringing up sh*t like the differences between a fish tank and the wild...
Not all fishkeepers care about recreating the amazon river in their living room, nor should they. If you feel the only way to be a 'mature' fishkeeper is to spend 23 hours a day checking water conditions to assure the exact amazon temperature, pH, vegetation, diet, light exposure, rain cycles, dirt content......... then get bent.
[/quote]

Last time....

This isnt the wild baby nuts. I dont feed live for several reasons, one of them is indeed cruelty. There are many other factors into why I dont feed live. Im not gonna sit here and bitch about all live feedings, it happens. Its when the baby nuts do it irresponsibly (in most cases its done this way).

I dont spend 23 hours a day checking my tanks but I recreate their natural enviroment as much as I can. Get bent? You got a sister?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

You guys are retarded. This post started as him saying he thinks it is dumb for people to watch a video titled "Live feeding" or such, and then get upset that they saw it. You want to know why my grandma hasn't been offended by internet porn? BECAUSE SHE DOESN'T GO LOOKING FOR IT, OR CLICK ON IT IF IT WAS THERE!

duh.

PS: I've got a convict breeding tank going.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Last time....
> 
> This isnt the wild baby nuts. I dont feed live for several reasons, one of them is indeed cruelty. There are many other factors into why I dont feed live. Im not gonna sit here and bitch about all live feedings, it happens. Its when the baby nuts do it irresponsibly (in most cases its done this way).
> 
> I dont spend 23 hours a day checking my tanks but I recreate their natural enviroment as much as I can. Get bent? You got a sister?


Baby nuts? What the hell? Is there some kind of gay lingo here that I don't know? I saw that term a couple times in this thread, never seen it before...

Either way, last time...

I know this isnt' the wild... It doesn't f*cking matter, the subject at hand is whether animals eating animals is inhumane. If you think it's okay for it to happen in the wild, but not okay in a tank, and then you go and try and talk sh*t about people who DO think it's okay, you are a crybaby. Period.

If you want to call people idiots for getting their tanks messy - fine. If you want to chide them for improper nutrition - fine. But if you call them immature for happening to enjoy watching the natural instincts of their pets you are just a whiny crybaby. I mean there is not much more to it. You have to isolate what you think is wrong with a live feeding and then STICK TO IT.

PS - Tell your mom I said hi.

PSS - "baby nuts - Really f*cking kickass - like the indescribable feeling you get when your balls are freshly coated with baby powder. "
What the hell!?!?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Last time....
> 
> This isnt the wild baby nuts. I dont feed live for several reasons, one of them is indeed cruelty. There are many other factors into why I dont feed live. Im not gonna sit here and bitch about all live feedings, it happens. Its when the baby nuts do it irresponsibly (in most cases its done this way).
> 
> I dont spend 23 hours a day checking my tanks but I recreate their natural enviroment as much as I can. Get bent? You got a sister?


Baby nuts? What the hell? Is there some kind of gay lingo here that I don't know? I saw that term a couple times in this thread, never seen it before...

Either way, last time...

I know this isnt' the wild... It doesn't f*cking matter, the subject at hand is whether animals eating animals is inhumane. If you think it's okay for it to happen in the wild, but not okay in a tank, and then you go and try and talk sh*t about people who DO think it's okay, you are a crybaby. Period.

If you want to call people idiots for getting their tanks messy - fine. If you want to chide them for improper nutrition - fine. But if you call them immature for happening to enjoy watching the natural instincts of their pets you are just a whiny crybaby. I mean there is not much more to it. You have to isolate what you think is wrong with a live feeding and then STICK TO IT.
[/quote]

Do you know how piranha feeds in the wild???

Pygos are generally SCAVENGERS. Serras are parasitic feeders, meaning they will take a bite out of the fish and dash off (meaning the food source lives another day for the serra to feed on). Im calling them immature because they are. I dont see to many adult members posting videos of a 12" catfish being eaten alive by a group of 5-6" reds.... One of the main reason why people feed live is for enjoyment. Enjoyment from watching a living creature being ripped apart is disgusting. I cant control what happens on the plains of the serangetti, so what happens there is beyond my control. Arguing that point is extremely retarded. 
So now that you understand that piranhas arnt these ultra killing machines, do you think your argument holds even the slightest water to it??



> PSS - "baby nuts - Really f*cking kickass - like the indescribable feeling you get when your balls are freshly coated with baby powder. "
> What the hell!?!?


baby nuts.... balls that havnt dropped yet... little kids... the majority of posters here

understand now?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Do you know how piranha feeds in the wild???
> 
> Pygos are generally SCAVENGERS. Serras are parasitic feeders, meaning they will take a bite out of the fish and dash off (meaning the food source lives another day for the serra to feed on). Im calling them immature because they are. I dont see to many adult members posting videos of a 12" catfish being eaten alive by a group of 5-6" reds.... One of the main reason why people feed live is for enjoyment. Enjoyment from watching a living creature is disgusting. I cant control what happens on the plains of the serangetti, so what happens there is beyond my control. Arguing that point is extremely retarded.
> So now that you understand that piranhas arnt these ultra killing machines, do you think your argument holds even the slightest water to it??


I'm just gonna take a step back now and stop because clearly we agree on some level, disagree on some level, and are both confused about what we are each talking about on some level.

I personally don't look up feeding videos. I have seen 2 or 3, and I have live fed my pygos a several times. But I have >6" reds and I give them baby mice. I didn't realize that there were immature retards doing thigs like throwing 12" catfish in with pygos. We agree that they are immature.

I don't think live feeding or watching it is in and of itself immature...

This is essentially where we disagree..... You clearly think I don't know anything about piranhas. You are mistaken, as I've had my fish for over 3 years, and I've nearly been here that long. Nothing you posted there is news to me, and I know quite a bit more depth than that. I just don't think its relevant. My 'argument' holds plenty of water, but spending anymore time explaining myself is just going to be lost.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

X2^^^


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

No dude, that remark has no bearing whatsoever on my understanding of the ways piranhas behave in the wild. And the differences don't f*cking matter when it comes to people's objections to live feedings. You could argue that they are bad because of diet, clean-up, etc.... several reasons, none of which matter because the fact that you have the fish.... or ANY FISH for that matter, in a tank, destroys any semblance of their natural enviroment whatsoever. But the main objection is that it is 'cruel,' that people who enjoy watching it are 'immature' or 'childish' or that it is inhumane - and that is f*cking bullshit. You have made it clear over and over in this thread that THAT is your main objection to live feeding. So THAT is what I addressed in my first post, because in the f*cking wild, ANIMALS EAT ANIMALS ALL THE f*cking TIME, and ITS NEVER JUST QUICK AND PAINLESS. I didn't specifically say 'piranhas eat mice.' I know just as well as you do that it's probably less than 0.00001% of their diet. BUT the fact remains that animals DO EAT ANIMALS, it's often violent but goddamnit while a certain animal may eat another certain animal that it normally wouldn't in the wild, the EATING part is still the same. And I hate having to repeat myself, but IT'S ENTERTAINING, which is why most people watch the discovery channel. That doesn't make the feeding itself wrong...

Now if you want to backpedal and start bringing up sh*t like the differences between a fish tank and the wild...
Not all fishkeepers care about recreating the amazon river in their living room, nor should they. If you feel the only way to be a 'mature' fishkeeper is to spend 23 hours a day checking water conditions to assure the exact amazon temperature, pH, vegetation, diet, light exposure, rain cycles, dirt content......... then get bent.
[/quote]

Last time....

This isnt the wild baby nuts. I dont feed live for several reasons, one of them is indeed cruelty. There are many other factors into why I dont feed live. Im not gonna sit here and bitch about all live feedings, it happens. Its when the baby nuts do it irresponsibly (in most cases its done this way).

I dont spend 23 hours a day checking my tanks but I recreate their natural enviroment as much as I can. Get bent? You got a sister?
[/quote]

your a dumbass... your the litle kid crying over a f*cking mouse.. what a flamer


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

hitler said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

No dude, that remark has no bearing whatsoever on my understanding of the ways piranhas behave in the wild. And the differences don't f*cking matter when it comes to people's objections to live feedings. You could argue that they are bad because of diet, clean-up, etc.... several reasons, none of which matter because the fact that you have the fish.... or ANY FISH for that matter, in a tank, destroys any semblance of their natural enviroment whatsoever. But the main objection is that it is 'cruel,' that people who enjoy watching it are 'immature' or 'childish' or that it is inhumane - and that is f*cking bullshit. You have made it clear over and over in this thread that THAT is your main objection to live feeding. So THAT is what I addressed in my first post, because in the f*cking wild, ANIMALS EAT ANIMALS ALL THE f*cking TIME, and ITS NEVER JUST QUICK AND PAINLESS. I didn't specifically say 'piranhas eat mice.' I know just as well as you do that it's probably less than 0.00001% of their diet. BUT the fact remains that animals DO EAT ANIMALS, it's often violent but goddamnit while a certain animal may eat another certain animal that it normally wouldn't in the wild, the EATING part is still the same. And I hate having to repeat myself, but IT'S ENTERTAINING, which is why most people watch the discovery channel. That doesn't make the feeding itself wrong...

Now if you want to backpedal and start bringing up sh*t like the differences between a fish tank and the wild...
Not all fishkeepers care about recreating the amazon river in their living room, nor should they. If you feel the only way to be a 'mature' fishkeeper is to spend 23 hours a day checking water conditions to assure the exact amazon temperature, pH, vegetation, diet, light exposure, rain cycles, dirt content......... then get bent.
[/quote]

Last time....

This isnt the wild baby nuts. I dont feed live for several reasons, one of them is indeed cruelty. There are many other factors into why I dont feed live. Im not gonna sit here and bitch about all live feedings, it happens. Its when the baby nuts do it irresponsibly (in most cases its done this way).

I dont spend 23 hours a day checking my tanks but I recreate their natural enviroment as much as I can. Get bent? You got a sister?
[/quote]

your a dumbass... your the litle kid crying over a f*cking mouse.. what a flamer
[/quote]

Im not crying over anything. Unlike you apparently, I value life. Your username, your attitude... Im shocked your still here.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

after reading through this entire thread i have this to say...

i hate mice. let them all die.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Here's how he responded when asked if he was for or against live feedings:
> 
> I'm split.
> 
> ...


I guess I can kill a minute or two before I head out by making one last attempt to explain a VERY simple concept to you. When I was asked if I was for or against live feedings I replied that I was for logical live feedings. If you read my 1st post, and any post there after you'll see that this has not changed. It has nothing to do with being for both sides. What it does have to do with is defending the people who make the logical decision to feed an appropriately sized prey item to a predatory fish, but end up with bad results thus being flamed. I've still yet to call anyone a "name," but once again you seem to fail to be able to realize this. Anyways, gym time so I might bbl or I just might give up on attempting to explain this very easy concept.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The bottom line here is...
For a human being to get a "Kick" out of witnessing and being the cause of an animal's suffering, be it a dog, cat, horse, gerbil, mouse, rat... it's perverse and a sign of something "Not right" in that person's head.

That person is not happy in life and feels a sense of "Being tortured" by life and thereby passes that along to another helpless creature.

It's sick and sad.

There are 2 very different kinds of people that keep piranhas.
There always have been, and there always will be.

1.) The enthusiast that keeps them out of interest in the species.

2.) The enthusiast that keeps them to get a kick out of watching them tear helpless little animals apart.

There are both here in abundance on this site.
Always has been, always will be.

It's kinda like the gorillas and the chimps on "Planet of the Apes."









We can coexist on the same site, sharing those few basic things that we all have in common... and that is the love of the fish.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

hitler said:


> the feeding videos rock. I will spare no mouse from certain death by my pygo. fuvk those gay mice. Most fish I would gladly feed them to my pygo as well.


i agree ....lol


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

No dude, that remark has no bearing whatsoever on my understanding of the ways piranhas behave in the wild. And the differences don't f*cking matter when it comes to people's objections to live feedings. You could argue that they are bad because of diet, clean-up, etc.... several reasons, none of which matter because the fact that you have the fish.... or ANY FISH for that matter, in a tank, destroys any semblance of their natural enviroment whatsoever. But the main objection is that it is 'cruel,' that people who enjoy watching it are 'immature' or 'childish' or that it is inhumane - and that is f*cking bullshit. You have made it clear over and over in this thread that THAT is your main objection to live feeding. So THAT is what I addressed in my first post, because in the f*cking wild, ANIMALS EAT ANIMALS ALL THE f*cking TIME, and ITS NEVER JUST QUICK AND PAINLESS. I didn't specifically say 'piranhas eat mice.' I know just as well as you do that it's probably less than 0.00001% of their diet. BUT the fact remains that animals DO EAT ANIMALS, it's often violent but goddamnit while a certain animal may eat another certain animal that it normally wouldn't in the wild, the EATING part is still the same. And I hate having to repeat myself, but IT'S ENTERTAINING, which is why most people watch the discovery channel. That doesn't make the feeding itself wrong...

Now if you want to backpedal and start bringing up sh*t like the differences between a fish tank and the wild...
Not all fishkeepers care about recreating the amazon river in their living room, nor should they. If you feel the only way to be a 'mature' fishkeeper is to spend 23 hours a day checking water conditions to assure the exact amazon temperature, pH, vegetation, diet, light exposure, rain cycles, dirt content......... then get bent.
[/quote]

Last time....

This isnt the wild baby nuts. I dont feed live for several reasons, one of them is indeed cruelty. There are many other factors into why I dont feed live. Im not gonna sit here and bitch about all live feedings, it happens. Its when the baby nuts do it irresponsibly (in most cases its done this way).

I dont spend 23 hours a day checking my tanks but I recreate their natural enviroment as much as I can. Get bent? You got a sister?
[/quote]

your a dumbass... your the litle kid crying over a f*cking mouse.. what a flamer
[/quote]

Im not crying over anything. Unlike you apparently, I value life. Your username, your attitude... Im shocked your still here.
[/quote]

yeah lets bring up my name again... thats something new and what I have I done besides say I enjoy watching my fish kill a mouse. I have never said anything that is racist or bad so I dont know where your coming saying your shicked I am still on here. your saying its wrong to feed a mouse to a piranha. Nevermind its ovious that this is getting nowhere and all you can do is keep bringing up my name...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

People who make sick "staged" feeder vids are the sort of kids that strap bangers to cats, and get a kick from it. Is that healthy? would you like them to know your kids?

Fish eating small fish as food or snakes doing their thing I'm ok with but I see no point in watching unless it's a species I'm interested in and have never seen strike before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

hitler said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

Hehe well put! Exodus, if they want to live feed its a matter of personal choice. We see things differently and thats just a difference in opinion...Let it Be.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

Hehe well put! Exodus, if they want to live feed its a matter of personal choice. We see things differently and thats just a difference in opinion...Let it Be.
[/quote]








very well put, and I love the turkey/bear comparison lol

It's pretty simple, feeding a white feeder mouse to your fish is cruel, even though they may do it in the wild. Facts are they're not in the wild, they're in a box...in your living room. Seriously if you get off on seeing mice ripped to shreds you really need to grow up, try having sex....with a girl, not your hand. It might get rid of some of that aggression.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Boobah said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

Hehe well put! Exodus, if they want to live feed its a matter of personal choice. We see things differently and thats just a difference in opinion...Let it Be.
[/quote]








very well put, and I love the turkey/bear comparison lol

It's pretty simple, feeding a white feeder mouse to your fish is cruel, even though they may do it in the wild. Facts are they're not in the wild, they're in a box...in your living room. Seriously if you get off on seeing mice ripped to shreds you really need to grow up, try having sex....with a girl, not your hand. It might get rid of some of that aggression.
[/quote]

I really can't understand people when they make the type of comment you made last. You obviously feel that there is something wrong with the people who practice live feedings, feel they're immature, or whatever, but then make some lame ass, immature comment.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ender said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

Hehe well put! Exodus, if they want to live feed its a matter of personal choice. We see things differently and thats just a difference in opinion...Let it Be.
[/quote]








very well put, and I love the turkey/bear comparison lol

It's pretty simple, feeding a white feeder mouse to your fish is cruel, even though they may do it in the wild. Facts are they're not in the wild, they're in a box...in your living room. Seriously if you get off on seeing mice ripped to shreds you really need to grow up, try having sex....with a girl, not your hand. It might get rid of some of that aggression.
[/quote]

I really can't understand people when they make the type of comment you made last. You obviously feel that there is something wrong with the people who practice live feedings, feel they're immature, or whatever, but then make some lame ass, immature comment.
[/quote]
Damn youre confrontational...


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

Hehe well put! Exodus, if they want to live feed its a matter of personal choice. We see things differently and thats just a difference in opinion...Let it Be.
[/quote]








very well put, and I love the turkey/bear comparison lol

It's pretty simple, feeding a white feeder mouse to your fish is cruel, even though they may do it in the wild. Facts are they're not in the wild, they're in a box...in your living room. Seriously if you get off on seeing mice ripped to shreds you really need to grow up, try having sex....with a girl, not your hand. It might get rid of some of that aggression.
[/quote]

I really can't understand people when they make the type of comment you made last. You obviously feel that there is something wrong with the people who practice live feedings, feel they're immature, or whatever, but then make some lame ass, immature comment.
[/quote]
Damn youre confrontational...
[/quote]

Wrong. Just easily annoyed by those who attempt too look intelligent / cool online by simply taking someone else's stand and then tacking on their own, lame, counter-productive remarks.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ender said:


> I never knew there were so many crybabies on this site..... Seriously, a live feeding is no different from what happens in the wild.


125gallon fish tank.....trillions and trillions and trillions of gallons of water
controlled enviroment.....nature
apex predators......scavangers

home aquarium.......wild

To even make that remark truly shows your understanding of the ways piranha behave in the wild.
[/quote]

Hehe well put! Exodus, if they want to live feed its a matter of personal choice. We see things differently and thats just a difference in opinion...Let it Be.
[/quote]








very well put, and I love the turkey/bear comparison lol

It's pretty simple, feeding a white feeder mouse to your fish is cruel, even though they may do it in the wild. Facts are they're not in the wild, they're in a box...in your living room. Seriously if you get off on seeing mice ripped to shreds you really need to grow up, try having sex....with a girl, not your hand. It might get rid of some of that aggression.
[/quote]

I really can't understand people when they make the type of comment you made last. You obviously feel that there is something wrong with the people who practice live feedings, feel they're immature, or whatever, but then make some lame ass, immature comment.
[/quote]
Damn youre confrontational...
[/quote]

Wrong. Just easily annoyed by those who attempt too look intelligent / cool online by simply taking someone else's stand and then tacking on their own, lame, counter-productive remarks.
[/quote]
..Then the internet is NOT the place for you, my friend!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fuckin lame thread guys-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Let me start off by saying a few things about this thread....First off.....you dont need to quote the entire thread to make a comment...it is very frustrating to scroll 5 screens to see you quote 15 posts and post a smile. Also...enjoy the warnings I gave for personal attacks. If you cant make an argument without the need to degrade someone you need to go back to school because you will have a hard time making minimum wage with these constant...and very poorly done...personal attacks.


Ender said:


> I was just browsing through the 14" Wolfish feeding / pic thread and reading some of the "attack-like" posts on the feeding. Here's what I finally came up with. The fact that you watched the video would imply that you too, just like the person who made the video, wanted to see the feeding. Now after you watch it and said animal suffers you become offended. I'll assume if that's your reaction had you known in the first place the animal was going to suffer you would have avoided the video. That's great. Now remember in most cases the maker of the video was unaware that said animal would suffer just as you were. Now I'm not saying that feeding a 4' RTC to 45 baby Pygos is a good idea, it's quite obvious that the RTC will suffer (or swallow the Pygos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand your point...but there is one fatal flaw in your argument.

If your argument is that the person making the video didnt intend for any suffering to happen...and that when you do a feeding...the results can be unexpected...and the viewer needs to remember this before judging the person making the video....that is your argument right?

The problem I see with this is that when someone is making a video...they are under no requirement to post it. If I was making a video..and I expected a clean and very quick death for whatever I was feeding...and things went horribly wrong....why would I post it? If I toss in a mouse in a pygo tank...and the poor thing drowns and sinks to the bottom.....you think I would post it? The reaction I am looking for by posting a live feeding video is not going to be achieved by a drowned mouse. The fish need to attack and show how vicious they are...not that they are passive and just sit there. So if my fish pick their meal to death..and make it suffer horribly...why would I post it? And if I do post it....arnt I entitled to people telling me how wrong it was? You only open yourself up to criticism when you share what you have done.

Now I personally dont feed live unless I have a specific reason..which is very rare...and I dont watch any of the videos because they just dont do anything for me. But this is how view your argument.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What do I think they do in the wild? I think they do what nearly all predators do: Scavenge most thier food, kill only when desperate.
> 
> Now when you buy a fish, what you are doing is putting him in an artificial enviroment. Its not the wild. You can feed him whats best for him when he needs it. The fish, one would think, would prefer the daily slice of smelt over starving for two weeks only to be fed an unhealthy mouse or goldfish.
> 
> ...


Perfectly put!

Ender, your still bleeting on?









Do you even know what your argueing about?

First you hate people moaning about live feedings...

Then you dislike live feedings...

Then your split....

Now you hate people agreeing with eachother...

Seriously dude, cool off, go for a walk, clear your head, make some friends, meet a girl, take up a hobby,...anything to keep your moaning ass out of this thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ibtl

this is so tiresome.

live feedings are typically brutal and very un-natural.

the intent is usually to make the insecure pet-owner feel like they have more control over their life by controlling the lives of small things.

Just my opinion.

This is all so stupid.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The problem I see with this is that when someone is making a video...they are under no requirement to post it. If I was making a video..and I expected a clean and very quick death for whatever I was feeding...and things went horribly wrong....why would I post it? If I toss in a mouse in a pygo tank...and the poor thing drowns and sinks to the bottom.....you think I would post it? The reaction I am looking for by posting a live feeding video is not going to be achieved by a drowned mouse. The fish need to attack and show how vicious they are...not that they are passive and just sit there. So if my fish pick their meal to death..and make it suffer horribly...why would I post it? And if I do post it....arnt I entitled to people telling me how wrong it was? You only open yourself up to criticism when you share what you have done.


BINGO

beat me to that point


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I was just browsing through the 14" Wolfish feeding / pic thread and reading some of the "attack-like" posts on the feeding. Here's what I finally came up with. The fact that you watched the video would imply that you too, just like the person who made the video, wanted to see the feeding. Now after you watch it and said animal suffers you become offended. I'll assume if that's your reaction had you known in the first place the animal was going to suffer you would have avoided the video. That's great. *Now remember in most cases the maker of the video was unaware that said animal would suffer just as you were.* Now I'm not saying that feeding a 4' RTC to 45 baby Pygos is a good idea, it's quite obvious that the RTC will suffer (or swallow the Pygos
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The whole point of WHY these kids make live feeding videos is to enjoy the suffering and to let others just like them enjoy it w. a video. Spare me....

I think once their balls have dropped they stop this behavior... or atleast we would hope.
[/quote]










Life feeds on life. It is hypocritical of any human to impose "morality" on another. If you eat meat of any kind that animal most likley suffered to get to your belly. If you live in society of any sort someone suffered to get you there.

Feed your P's pellets various animals gave their lives in mostlikley non humane ways to create that food. 
Feed your P's frozen shrimp those poor shrimp were most likley deveined and shelled while alive. doubt there were any humane means of killing those little guys. 
Just because it dosen't happen in front of your eyes dosen't mean it dosen't happen.

We keep predatory fish. Their main function in life is to eat. What is wrong with admireing what they do best and shareing that with others?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's how it's done.

Wow, look at all the members!









I agree with Danny. Nature involves the weak being eliminated and plenty of scavenging (species dependent of course).

When I see a mouse (that is European in origin) being fed to a snakehead (Asia) somewhere in North America... and it's a healthy mouse that you are preventing from escaping... and you video tape it... and you see the suffering... and you share this suffering....

um... what's the point?

Natural predation can be interesting to observe, but it's rarely portrayed here.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Vicarious

Eye on the TV
'Cause tragedy thrills me
Whatever flavour
It happens to be like
Killed by the husband
Drowned by the ocean
Shot by his own son
She used the poison in his tea
And kissed him goodbye
That's my kinda story
It's no fun 'til someone dies

Don't look at me like
I am a monster
Frown out your one face
But with the other
Stare like a junkie
Into the tv
Stare like a zombie
While the mother
Holds her child
Watches him die
Hands to the sky crying
Why, oh why?
'Cause i need to watch things die
From a distance

Vicariously i, live while the whole world dies
You all need it too, don't lie

Why can't we just admit it?
Why can't we just admit it?

We won't give pause until the blood is flowing
Neither the brave nor bold
The writers of stories sold
We won't give pause until the blood is flowing

I need to watch things die
From a good safe distance

Vicariously i, live while the whole world dies
You all feel the same so
Why can't we just admit it?

Blood like rain come down
Drawn on grave and ground

Part vampire
Part warrior
Carnivore and voyeur
Stare at the transmitter
Sing to the death rattle

La, la, la, la, la, la, la-lie

Incredulous at best your desire to believe in
Angels in the hearts of men
Pull your head on out
Your head believes it give a listen
Shouldn't have to say it all again
The universe is hostile
So impersonal
Devour to survive, so it is
So it's always been

We all feed on tragedy
It's like bood to a vampire

Vicariously i, live while the whole world dies
Much better you than i


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Life feeds on life. It is hypocritical of any human to impose "morality" on another. If you eat meat of any kind that animal most likley suffered to get to your belly. If you live in society of any sort someone suffered to get you there.
> 
> Feed your P's pellets various animals gave their lives in mostlikley non humane ways to create that food.
> Feed your P's frozen shrimp those poor shrimp were most likley deveined and shelled while alive. doubt there were any humane means of killing those little guys.
> Just because it dosen't happen in front of your eyes dosen't mean it dosen't happen.


I think there is a difference between benefiting from the actions of others...and participating or watching those actions. I know when I go to eat a steak or put on a pair of shoes...that some animal was killed for my benefit. Im not so hypocritical to not realize this....however I dont want to see it happen or glorify how it is done. If you do...that is fine...I am not judging anyone. It just isnt for me. But just because it happens and everyone in society benefits from it happening...dont expect everyone to jump up and down and chear when you post a video of some cow getting shot in the head and then slaughtered.


> We keep predatory fish. Their main function in life is to eat. What is wrong with admireing what they do best and shareing that with others?


I would love to see you explain to a zoo why they should put a live sheep in the lyon cage instead of just feeding the meat....Or put a live deer in with the bears....Im sure the kids would love to watch that.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Corey with the :threadstopper:


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Perfectly put!
> 
> Ender, your still bleeting on?
> 
> ...


It's funny you know? People assuming I have no real life or whatever. I've spent maybe 30 minutes on this thread over 2 days give or take and I suddenly have no life. Anyways, if you'd take the time to read my posts you'd realize that I have never deviated from my original opinion. I don't feel like explaining it again, so exercise those reading skills the education system has bestowed upon you and find my last explanation if you so wish and or desire.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

OK, first of all, is this REALLY a lounge-esque thread? I realize homeboy didnt use piranhas for an example in his original question, but it seems that this thread would get the attention that it deserves if it were in P Discussion where people are talking about these sorts of things. And face it, people on this site that make live feeding videos usually do them with piranhas, so I think this would be better suited in P Discussion, Feeding and Nutrition, even the Pics/Vids section.

Second, I dont care either way if somebody decides to feed live...or record it for that matter. BS...the whole thing about animals suffering, even if its not in front of our face is cool and all...but were talking about videotaping a live feeding and how one feels about the "mystery" of live feeding versus the view shared by people like exodus who are against it without question. I have some guppies in one of my tanks with my Ps...I have some ghost shrimp in another one of my tanks with my Ps. BUT I dont record that...not interesting at all (and I really doubt they are suffering since my Ps could take down something 4X bigger whole).

My only problem was with the thread starter because he started a thread with the intention of getting people to read and rebut. He knew that as soon as he received a rebuttal, he was going to demean every last sentence, discredit every last word. He has even resorted to personal attacks. That is the reason why, until now, I have chosen not to post in a mature, appropriate manner. Im sorry, but I cant stand when people start threads and then seriously attack inconsequential things about the respondant. Agree to disagree, but there is no need to tear somebody down, even if youre trying to tear somebodys argument down. Its called tact...look into it, give it a try sometime, you might like it.

Isnt there a rule on P-Fury about respecting other members? Well I felt that, in nearly every response to somebody who saw things slightly different from Ender, Ender came back with very disrespectful posts. Uncalled for really...Am I the only one who is seeing this? If you ask me, Ender owes half the participants of this thread a formal apology for being such a jerk...

BTW, GG...you say you only feed live when you feel you absolutely have to... If I may ask...(and I swear, Im not going to come back and try to demean you when/if you answer), what types of situations are these? Are we talkin...you cant get a fish to eat prepared food, so you resort to tossing in somethign live? Or are you talking about maybe if you go out of town and yuo want to leave your Ps with a lil something on their plate? Just curious!


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> OK, first of all, is this REALLY a lounge-esque thread? I realize homeboy didnt use piranhas for an example in his original question, but it seems that this thread would get the attention that it deserves if it were in P Discussion where people are talking about these sorts of things. And face it, people on this site that make live feeding videos usually do them with piranhas, so I think this would be better suited in P Discussion, Feeding and Nutrition, even the Pics/Vids section.
> 
> Second, I dont care either way if somebody decides to feed live...or record it for that matter. BS...the whole thing about animals suffering, even if its not in front of our face is cool and all...but were talking about videotaping a live feeding and how one feels about the "mystery" of live feeding versus the view shared by people like exodus who are against it without question. I have some guppies in one of my tanks with my Ps...I have some ghost shrimp in another one of my tanks with my Ps. BUT I dont record that...not interesting at all (and I really doubt they are suffering since my Ps could take down something 4X bigger whole).
> 
> ...


Personal attacks by me on other members? Where? Anyways, it doesn't really matter, GG read through the thread and failed to issue me a warning, so as far as I'm concerned I've been acting within the proper limitations. Yes, if I feel you post an invalid point, especially when it's obviously a "load" as I put it earlier, I'm going to call you out. Try doing the same with me like some of the more tactful members here have done. Don't post something half-insightful and finish with a "get a life" comment.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Well, not to bring this down to a micro level, but it wasnt me who suggested you get a life. Also, I dont see how it is up to you to determine if somebody's point of view is a "load" or not. And face it...lines have been crossed in this thread, by you and by others (myself included). The fact that no warnings were issued is not reflective of whether or not any rules were broken. I would say Id leave this thread, but my blood pressure may get the best of me if you reply to this post like youve replied to every other post in this thread...



Ender said:


> OK, first of all, is this REALLY a lounge-esque thread? I realize homeboy didnt use piranhas for an example in his original question, but it seems that this thread would get the attention that it deserves if it were in P Discussion where people are talking about these sorts of things. And face it, people on this site that make live feeding videos usually do them with piranhas, so I think this would be better suited in P Discussion, Feeding and Nutrition, even the Pics/Vids section.
> 
> Second, I dont care either way if somebody decides to feed live...or record it for that matter. BS...the whole thing about animals suffering, even if its not in front of our face is cool and all...but were talking about videotaping a live feeding and how one feels about the "mystery" of live feeding versus the view shared by people like exodus who are against it without question. I have some guppies in one of my tanks with my Ps...I have some ghost shrimp in another one of my tanks with my Ps. BUT I dont record that...not interesting at all (and I really doubt they are suffering since my Ps could take down something 4X bigger whole).
> 
> ...


Personal attacks by me on other members? Where? Anyways, it doesn't really matter, GG read through the thread and failed to issue me a warning, so as far as I'm concerned I've been acting within the proper limitations. Yes, if I feel you post an invalid point, especially when it's obviously a "load" as I put it earlier, I'm going to call you out. Try doing the same with me like some of the more *tactful* members here have done. Don't post something half-insightful and finish with a "get a life" comment.
[/quote]
Also, like I said in my previous post...your responses arent exactly bursting at the seems with tact either. Like your live feeding/videotaping argument, try seeing things from the eyes of the reader of your responses. Not pretty...


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

When I say you in reference to something like that, it's more of a "some people," but shorter cause I'm lazy. Also, let's face it. Pretending to care about someone else's water quality as validation is a HUGE stretch. Those are the type of points I'm referring to as a "load."


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I can live with that...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> I can live with that...


thread killer.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

acestro said:


> I can live with that...


thread killer.
[/quote]
lol i was waiting for the big comeback pygo

Oh well probably best this thread died anyway


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Life feeds on life. It is hypocritical of any human to impose "morality" on another. If you eat meat of any kind that animal most likley suffered to get to your belly. If you live in society of any sort someone suffered to get you there.
> 
> Feed your P's pellets various animals gave their lives in mostlikley non humane ways to create that food.
> Feed your P's frozen shrimp those poor shrimp were most likley deveined and shelled while alive. doubt there were any humane means of killing those little guys.
> Just because it dosen't happen in front of your eyes dosen't mean it dosen't happen.


I think there is a difference between benefiting from the actions of others...and participating or watching those actions. I know when I go to eat a steak or put on a pair of shoes...that some animal was killed for my benefit. Im not so hypocritical to not realize this....however I dont want to see it happen or glorify how it is done. If you do...that is fine...I am not judging anyone. It just isnt for me. But just because it happens and everyone in society benefits from it happening...dont expect everyone to jump up and down and chear when you post a video of some cow getting shot in the head and then slaughtered.


> We keep predatory fish. Their main function in life is to eat. What is wrong with admireing what they do best and shareing that with others?


I would love to see you explain to a zoo why they should put a live sheep in the lyon cage instead of just feeding the meat....Or put a live deer in with the bears....Im sure the kids would love to watch that.








[/quote]

A fair argument. an example I would use for why a live not sheep but maybe a gazelle or water buffalo would be to allow the lions to exercise as they do in the wild. As alot of the lions exercise comes from its hunting. In honesty I do actually take some interest in seeing a mighty lion kill its prey. Its actually quite an amazing sight. I'm sure they take some excitement from it as well. Of course feeding a live gazelle or whatnot isn't financially feasible as they would be hard pressed to ration out portions as well it would create quite a mess. As well there are many squeamish people that like to admire one aspect of nature and don't like to see the messier side of life or death as it were. 
So to appease the crowds and make it "family friendly" they don't fed live. 
Luckily for us fish owners its much easier to contain that mess. And it is lesser life forms that we have to chose from to feed out fish. Feeding live feeding pre killed. I really don't think it makes a whole lot of difference. The animal suffers either way. And the end result is a dead animal that gets eaten. 
I kinda like the videos because it saves me from having to deal with the mess that live feeds bring. I personally don't feed live. mostly because its not as convenient as prepackaging my fish's food. and keeping live food takes up space and adds care and maintenance. 
And think of it this way. the vids being available online may wind up fulfilling someone elses curiosity of feeding lives and keep them from "experimenting".

Maybe more people should watch vids of how their meat is handled before they get it. 
I'm sure at a website that was dedicated to say.. Keeping cattle for livestock and dairy, would most likely have a video such as mentioned. As that is a part of the hobby just as live feeding is part of our hobby regardless of if some people like it or not. At any rate those that are too squeemish or simply prefer not to view it simply need to not load the vid. or not click on the link.

I do feel that a part of the beauty of predator fish is how they feed "semi-naturally" as it differs greatly from tossing a dead unmoving chunk of meat in the tank.

btw corey. Great post. +


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah feels it explains it..

knew youd like it..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> BTW, GG...you say you only feed live when you feel you absolutely have to... If I may ask...(and I swear, Im not going to come back and try to demean you when/if you answer), what types of situations are these? Are we talkin...you cant get a fish to eat prepared food, so you resort to tossing in somethign live? Or are you talking about maybe if you go out of town and yuo want to leave your Ps with a lil something on their plate? Just curious!


I have a stubborn fish that went close to 6 months without eating...refusing every thing I tried to feed him.....so he was given live food he went insane. Since he got his appetite back...he was taken off live and did ok for a month or so...but now he is back to his old ways. This is what I mean by needing to feed live. He is the only fish that has been given feeders by me in years....and I figured 6 months was long enough for him to holdout...and me to give in.









And I wanted to say that I never said I judged people if they feed live...it is just something I would rather not do for various reasons.


----------

